# Cloven pads!



## Susansometimes (Dec 16, 2015)

So I just realised my 13 week old Male (Hudson) has fused front pads on all paws. It's the actual 2 middle pads (not the webbing) the pads are fused at the bottom. Does anyone else know what is going on? He seems not to notice and I'm inclined just to leave it...unless this should cause problems ...thoughts?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you show a picture?


----------



## Susansometimes (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope this image shows it clear enough. It is like that on all his paws. He seems to be able to 'spread' his digits enough. I hope its not serious :-(


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Interesting. I don't have any info as I've never seen this before. I am not a dog expert though. I hope others will have some information for you.


----------

